
The average age of U.S. nuns is 74 (2012) - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/02/booming/the-vanishing-of-the-nuns.html
======
aurizon
It looks as if there is an inexorable decline in religiosity. People, when
asked, believe and attend church.If you count the people who pass through the
doors of churches, the numbers are declining towards zero as the older people
die. I was raised as a catholic(I am a male), by age 8 I had been bothered by
clerics making sexual approaches. One parent(mother) thought I lied to skip
going, my father believed me and I never went again, soon seeing it as
apredatory scam to procure boys for clerics to molest. I am 80 now. As time
went the truth came out, and almost all Canadians rejected the church - now
churches are abandoned in many places. Quebec - the strongest catholic
province has seen the largest decreases, being unable to recruit many Canadian
males into the priesthood. They even air drop black male priests from
Haiti(where French is also spoken) into white parishes - attendance zoomed
towards zero at close to light speed - faster?. Good riddance, I say.

